# How to join ASAP?



## Shayden (6 Apr 2012)

Hey, I'm 16, I've been out of school since I was 14, and have been working fulltime since. I left due to alot of legal trouble and family problems. At this point in my life I have stabled enough to want to pursue a career. Can you join at 16. And will my past criminal record affect me. I do not use drugs. I am physically fit, I have always wanted to be a soldier I don't know where to go from here though. Advice?


----------



## medicineman (6 Apr 2012)

Wait until you're old enough to join first...go to the recruiting website and it will tell you all you need to know to join.

MM


----------



## Shayden (6 Apr 2012)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Wait until you're old enough to join first...go to the recruiting website and it will tell you all you need to know to join.
> 
> MM



I need to be 17, sorry I just read that. But what are the chances of getting in infantry, when I turn 17, with a GED and criminal history?


----------



## medicineman (6 Apr 2012)

There...hard to say beyond that.

MM


----------



## Shayden (6 Apr 2012)

cypres78 said:
			
		

> Impossible to say, everyone and their dog wants to join the infantry these days. It's competitive.  The only way to find out for sure is to apply with at least the minimum requirements.


If I apply though, I get an interview and a PT ; I.e chance to prove myself before they make their decision right?


----------



## medicineman (6 Apr 2012)

Only if you make it through the background checks successfully, the aptitude test and medical...then you get an interview.

MM


----------



## Shayden (6 Apr 2012)

I'll pass the PT, and be fine in the medical. But what do they look for in your backround check? I didnt exactly have a perfect life when I was young. But I straightened it out all on my own with hard work.


----------



## medicineman (6 Apr 2012)

Credit, criminal records, immigration and references.

MM


----------



## Shayden (6 Apr 2012)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Credit, criminal records, immigration and references.
> 
> MM


I have no credit at all? I didn't immigrate, and I have good references from work. Will the criminal record affect it quite a bit though?


----------



## medicineman (6 Apr 2012)

The other thing is that the criminal record you have is a juvenile one.  Of course, if you were charged in adult court, that will change how things are viewed.  Either way, you'll just have to go through the process to get your answers.

MM


----------



## matthew1786 (6 Apr 2012)

Shayden said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm 16, I've been out of school since I was 14, and have been working fulltime since. I left due to alot of legal trouble and family problems. At this point in my life I have stabled enough to want to pursue a career. Can you join at 16. And will my past criminal record affect me. I do not use drugs. I am physically fit, I have always wanted to be a soldier I don't know where to go from here though. Advice?



Its not easy to pull out and make something out of nothing when you've had a rocky start. The good thing is that you seem to already be improving as a person, so keep it up!

The bad...

You are only 16 and you state that your criminal years are behind you? How young could you have been to be convicted as a juvenile offender? Stay clean for* at least *another 3 or so years... and then apply. In the mean time, finish your high school education. As harsh as it sounds, the way that you have presented yourself here is not very desirable and I certainly would not hire you. *This is not the opinion of the CF, it is purely mine.* 

For someone who is in a position like yourself, just continue to make self-improvements (i.e. finish high school) and that will count for a lot at the end of the day.


----------



## Trick (6 Apr 2012)

I agree with the trying to finish high school part, though I think some people overlook how hard that can be in some situations. Despite that, you really should try. There's a big emphasis on self-improvement. Especially with how competitive it is in the Combat Arms right now your past is something that might hold you back. You can help that a lot by demonstrating beyond a doubt that you're committed to self-improvement, whether in a uniform or out of one. Also keep in mind they'll ask you when you apply about all drug use (including alcohol). Especially with your past I'd recommend not even touching anything like that- even alcohol as you're underage. 

As far as I know they're not even accepting applications for NCMs in the Combat Arms (except for CE) right now. If I were you I wouldn't stress about that. Use this time to build yourself into an attractive candidate.

Coming from a bit of a tough life myself, I understand that it's not so simple as to pull yourself up by your own bootstraps. If you're working full-time getting that Diploma will be very difficult but that's precisely why you should do it. If getting your Diploma while working full-time as a teen doesn't really impress a recruiter, I'd be very surprised. You're obviously going to be very short on time but if possible some consistent volunteer/physical activity would also help. While it might be cliche for someone wanting to join the Army- try looking into cadets and seeing if that's possible. It's about as much of a commitment as you want it to be. It will give you a taste of military life and potentially provide you with a good, relevant reference for your application.

Best of luck,


----------



## Cui (6 Apr 2012)

I agree with Matthew here, you are still 16, finish high school first. You may not realize this now, but a high school diploma can take you a long way in life. 

The justice system is meant to rehabilitate, not limit your opportunities in life and have you labeled as a criminal forever. If you are honest and forward about it, and show that you learned from the mistakes that you made, then it might count to your favour.

If you want something really badly, then do your best to achieve such goals. If a long and fulfilling career in the CF is what you really want, then a year or two is not really going to make that big of a difference. You will do doing yourself a big favour by getting as much education as you can, and when it's time for promotions and such, education is a a big factor in how they decide such things. So go and get your high school diploma at least, and maybe even look into some kind of post-secondary education as well. The more options you have in life, the better, and this is not just limited to the CF. The only way to really have those options is through an education.

Personally, even as a university student and ROTP applicant, I sometimes regret the fact that I did not pursue a degree in the hard sciences or engineering. I guess a sociology degree might be useful in some regards, but I did feel that by not going the science/engineering route, I did limit my own options.

So Shayden, the best thing you can do right now is the hold off applying until you finish high school at least. You can get your education, prove that you can keep your nose clean for a long time, and I'm sure your experiences from working full time will work to your benefit.

Best of luck


----------



## KeoughJ (6 Apr 2012)

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> Its not easy to pull out and make something out of nothing when you've had a rocky start. The good thing is that you seem to already be improving as a person, so keep it up!
> 
> The bad...
> 
> ...



What he said. As someone else has said, its a competitive career to get into. Get your diploma.


----------



## Maxadia (6 Apr 2012)

x3.

Set yourself up for long term success....not the short term.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 Apr 2012)

RDJP said:
			
		

> x3.
> 
> Set yourself up for long term success....not the short term.



How about set yourself up for both  ;D

No need to unsuccessful in the near future  8)
To the OP.  I quit school in Gr 10, joined as Infmn at 18.  At age 25, I went and got my GED.  Then went to college.  If I'd of been smart about it, I'd of done it differently.

Be one of the smart one that learn from other people's mistakes.  Get your GED, thats the start point.

 :2c:


----------



## Jarnhamar (6 Apr 2012)

Shayden said:
			
		

> I have no credit at all? I didn't immigrate, and I have good references from work. Will the criminal record affect it quite a bit though?



What did you get caught doing?


----------



## jnthncrdns (6 Apr 2012)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> How about set yourself up for both  ;D
> 
> No need to unsuccessful in the near future  8)
> To the OP.  I quit school in Gr 10, joined as Infmn at 18.  At age 25, I went and got my GED.  Then went to college.  If I'd of been smart about it, I'd of done it differently.
> ...


Did you quit from the military when you went to College?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 Apr 2012)

No.  I originally joined Reg Force, switched to Reserves, worked Class A during the year, and Cl B in the summer, right after the 2nd semester ended (through 3 years of college).

I had wanted, before my GED & college, to go back to the Reg Force, with my eye set on the RCD Jump Troop.  I lucked out and was selected for Basic Para in '92, but ended up smashing my back up on the 3rd jump.  Being told I would have chronic back pain 'forever', the reality hit me that I might not always be able to serve in the CF, and I knew I would never be able to repeat Basic Para.  And there went my goal of being in the Jump Troop.

Still being young and stupid, I even then delayed getting my GED until 94//95, and college but finally got my act together and went to the post-grad level. 

Being back in the Reg Frce now is good job security, but now I have a post secondary education to fall back on if I am ever medically released.

I am a mistake others can learn from; get an education.  I failed to plan (_really_ plan)  and in about 2 seconds on that jump, my entire little plan fell apart.
  
 :2c:


----------

